# Racing Anyone??



## Frop (Jan 20, 2005)

Does anyone like any type of Motorsports??

Me, Iam on a pitcrew for a Dirt Sportsman Car, 
we travel to diffrent tracks in Canada and in the USA.

Our home tracks are Ohsweken Speedway http://www.ohswekenspeedway.com 
Humberstone Speedway http://www.humberstonespeedway.com and Merrittville Speedway http://www.merrittvillespeedway.com.

Here is two pictures of our car.


----------



## Dog (Jan 19, 2005)

This is what I do in the summer.

Not my boat but one like we will be running this next summer.


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeh im interested in cars


----------



## Frop (Jan 20, 2005)

Teah, Cars are cool, but Race cars and anything that races is even better.


----------



## buffy24 (Jan 18, 2005)

I am a HUGE racing fan!  

I love all types of racing but I especially love Formula One, Nascar Series and the British Touring Car Championship. I went to Florida for my holiday in 2003 and my highlight was going to Daytona Speedway although my biggest regret was not going round the track in the Nascar  . I would also love to go to the Daytona 500, mayby next year!


----------



## CARS (Jan 19, 2005)

Motor Sport is really cool! I am a fan!

My uncle used to race moto bikes, and mini sprints, and we'd always drive to Pismo Beach on vacation and camp on the beach and go off-roading in the dunes.

When I moved to England I started watching Rally Sport and Formula One! I can't wait for the next season to start.

I've been to Silverstone co MG and a couple of the other British Touring Car tracks but I want to see a F1 race live.


----------



## buffy24 (Jan 18, 2005)

CARS @ January 24th said:


> Motor Sport is really cool! I am a fan!
> 
> My uncle used to race moto bikes, and mini sprints, and we'd always drive to Pismo Beach on vacation and camp on the beach and go off-roading in the dunes.
> 
> ...


You should try and get tickets for the British Grand Prix! I have just had a look at the Silverstone web site, http://www.silverstone-circuit.co.uk, and if you buy a ticket for Sunday then you can get in on Friday and Saturday for free. It is £95 per ticket, I doubt that is for a grandstand seat so you will have to take some deckchairs along!. I have been a few times to the BGP, it is a fantastic experience even when the weater is bad! I was at the race when Schumacher broke his leg, it was really horrible to see but at least he was OK. I also went when the race was held in April (bad idea!)and my brother's Honda CRX got stuck in the mud on the way out! I think that he is going to do well again this season,I hope that Button will win a race. I woulld really like to go to the Monaco GP or the United States GP when I am rich!

Frop, that car is well cool! How much BHP does it have :?:


----------



## CARS (Jan 19, 2005)

Buton is a good driver. I hope he spends more time on the podium this season.

95 quid is very tempting. Hmm :wink:


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

I like to race ... :twisted: street night at the track ... mines the black TA in the middle of the pic

the bird in my avatar used to be a vinal "sticker" that "looked " like etched glass on my back window


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

here is the back glass...


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

WOW ... this topic died fast... :shock:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I love to street race... I've had a 92' Firebird V8, a Honda Civic "Fast n furious" style, and now a 03' Mustang! I love tricked out cars and racing is a thrill. Although i am an active hater of NASCAR


----------



## Frop (Jan 20, 2005)

Awesome Trans Am Kool, 

My buddy has a 1979 TA its pretty mint.

Iam glad to see that there is at least some Racing people on this board.

As for Nascar well, I aint the biggest Nascrap fan but I do watch the odd race on Sundays if we aint racing on a sunday, 

and I only cheer for the guys that used to race Dirt, except for Jeff Gordon..lol


----------

